# What do you guys think of this doe?



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

This is a doe kid that I'm getting to start my boer herd. Please give me all your opinions on her. Flaws/strengths. Thanks


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Her pigmentation is 100% and her bite is correct. She's a 97% purebred


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

She is very pretty
Would like a straighter back and rump
Longer neck
Wider chest
Little more muscule and such. She should is groaning she she may change
She would be a great starter doe for u


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Should have included she's 5 months old. Thanks for your reply


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's standing funny in the one pic, IMO hard to say how good her conformation is, but if she is clean teated then I think she would make a great starter doe! She sure is pretty.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice width,and it looks like right now her hips outgrow her withers. Pretty girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a bad DOeling at all, she may grow out good.

Nothing wrong with her neck, length isn't short IMO

I agree her stance is a bit awkward, so it is hard to judge her conformation.

Her width looks decent to me, she seems to stand square, which is good.

She may be going through a growing spurt, kids as they grow can look a bit awkward at times, when they are doing so, LOL

Not sure about her length?

What is her teat structure?

She does have a bit of a tail head drop.

To me she looks good from what I can see.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Pam- her teat structure is 1x1


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is really good.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------

